# Los Angeles Police Say Suspect Could Have Been Impersonating Officer



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*









Courtesy of KNBC-TV
*

*Story by KNBC-TV*

LOS ANGELES -- An investigation is under way Thursday to determine if a man who crashed a Ford Crown Victoria containing police equipment at the end of a pursuit in Sherman Oaks had been impersonating a police officer.

Todd Taylor was being held at the Van Nuys jail in lieu of $220,000, said Officer April Harding of the Los Angeles Police Department's Media Relations Section.

Taylor was treated at a hospital for a concussion and back pain after he allegedly collided with a BMW around 10:40 a.m. Wednesday at Ventura Boulevard and Costello Avenue, Harding said.

Officers opened the trunk of the unregistered Ford Crown Victoria -- a model often used by law enforcement agencies -- and found several pieces of police equipment, prompting an investigation into the possibility Taylor had been impersonating an officer, police said.

Several replica guns -- including one of a 9 mm handgun of the type used by the LAPD -- were found in the trunk, along with badges, a baton, a scanner and an LAPD-style raid jacket, Faden said.

LAPD investigators also found handcuffs, sheriff's and city police badges and an ammunition belt, KCAL reported. Taylor was wearing an LAPD T-shirt, according to the station.

Faden said detectives are looking into the possibility that Taylor has impersonated an officer. Lt. Patricia Blake added, however, that "at this time, he's not connected to any specific crimes of that nature."

Taylor ran off after the collision but was captured minutes later in front of a photo shop on Ventura Boulevard, police said.

He was booked at the Van Nuys jail on suspicion of assault with a deadly weapon, felony evading and driving under the influence, Harding said.

Copyright 2006 by NBC4.tv. City News Service contributed to this report. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed.


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

"Felony Evading" I love LA, In Massachusetts MV evading is a misdemeanor!:&:


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

Irish Wampanoag said:


> "Felony Evading" I love LA, In Massachusetts MV evading is a misdemeanor!:&:


It's not even that. It's a civil infraction :NO:


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

94c said:


> It's not even that. It's a civil infraction :NO:


Out here it's an automatic minimum six months in the county jail.


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

94c said:


> It's not even that. It's a civil infraction :NO:


Holy Crap!!! thats right!!!:BM:


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

i didn't know every1's buddy....Marboroughpd .... moved to LA!


----------

